# * DLR Info/Links - Maps, Hotels, DISer Reviews, Hydroguy's tips, NEWBIE INFO here!



## WebmasterMaryJo

_Please PM Mary Jo with any changes/updates to the information in this sticky thread, or send an email to maryjo@wdwinfo.com.  Thanks! _

_*PCR TEST THREAD:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/pcr-tests-near-disneyland-and-other-attractions.3866029/*_

Welcome to the Disneyland Planning Forum.  This board is for all questions and discussions related to visiting the Disneyland Resort in Anaheim.  Sometimes our discussions veer off of trip planning.  Those discussions should go on our Disneyland Community Board.

This thread includes links to often asked questions, super-threads loaded with lots of great info, and fun threads and pictures that will help you plan a fun vacation at the Disneyland Resort.


*Click on the following links in this thread for information on:*

*  The Disneyland Resort

  Hotel Reviews (by DL DISers) and Information

 Disneyland Menu Database (Click here for DLR Restaurant Menus)

  MAPS and AERIAL SHOTS + Airport/Transportation Info

  Phone Numbers for Vacation Planning, Dining, & Reservations

  Fastpass & Single Rider Information




  Attractions that will be closed/refurbished/rehabbed (official list)*



!!! PLEASE READ!!! Important News Regarding Photoshares, Etc!!!



 *DISNEYLAND RESORT FAQS*

*Disneyland Planning on the DIS - Click here for information about the Disneyland Resort, including pictures*

~** ºoº **~  ~** ºoº **~   

*DISNEYLAND RESORT SUPER THREADS* with lots of information in just one thread, saving time looking for the information


*HYDROGUY'S SUPER THREADS AND TIPS*

DLR Abbreviations List

HydroGuy Tips Compilation

A DLR Guide for WDW Vets 

American Holidays That Would Affect Crowd Level at the Disneyland Resort

Detailed Weather Data for DLR

World of Color Superthread

Fantasmic! Superthread - Or Everything You Need To Know About Fantasmic at Disneyland


*OTHER SUPER THREADS*

DISNEYLAND RESORT

Airport Proximity to DLR and Ground Transportation Information ~ 3TinksAndAnEeyore
Character Meals Super Thread ~ DizNee Luver
The Disneyland Hotel SUPER-THREAD ~ Purple Opal
Early Admission (MM/EMH/APEE) Super Thread ~ DLR29
Gluten Free Dining at the Disneyland Resort: A Superthread ~ ArchOwl
Grand Californian Super Thread Updated 2/24/12 ~ DmaxHawk
Photopass Superthread! ~ Kiwigirls

DISNEYLAND
Fantasmic! View Area Locations (figment_jii)
My Disneyland dining reviews, with pictures ~ JeffGoldblum
Disneyland Picture of the Day #4!! ~ Funball

CALIFORNIA ADVENTURE
Welcome to the OFFICIAL CARS LAND SUPERTHREAD!!!! ~ YellowMickeyPonchos


~** ºoº **~

*HOLIDAY INFORMATION/PLANNING/DISCUSSION/PHOTO SUPER THREADS

Halloween Time*

HalloweenTime at DLR Superthread #4 (Sherry E)


*Holidays at Disneyland Resort (Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's)*

Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #5 (Sherry E)


*Easter/Springtime*

Eggs-plaining the Egg-stravaganza (Sherry E)




~** ºoº **~


*DISNEYLAND RESORT MAGIC MORNING, MICKEY'S TOONTOWN MADNESS, AND FANTASMIC DESSERT BUFFET INFO*

Magic Morning (Early Entry) Superthread by DLR29

ºoº Magic Morning (Early Entry) & Mickey's Toontown Madness Info 

Fantasmic Information - The Show and the Dessert Buffet 

~** ºoº **~


*UPCOMING EVENTS*

Upcoming Events -Art of Disney Parks

Disneyland Pin Trading Events

~** ºoº **~


*DINING INFORMATION*


DISneyland Menu Databases (Please help us keep this updated when you visit the DLR) by Webmaster Corey

DIS Info - Dining at the Disneyland Resort

Food Porn / Review Index (thread by JustAKid)

Gluten Free Dining at the Disneyland Resort: A Superthread ~ ArchOwl

My Disneyland dining reviews, with pictures (Started by JeffGoldblum with contributions by other DISers)

Character Meals Super Thread (Started by DizNee Luver, with contributions by other DISers)

Would anyone care to share pictures of their character dining experiences? (thread by FairyDust2008)

Disneyland Resort Priority Seating Information

~** ºoº **~


*INTERESTING AND USEFUL INFORMATION, TIPS, & PHOTOS*

ATTRACTIONS: ºoº Attractions Unique to Disneyland & California Adventure from WDW

BIBBIDY BOBBIDI BOUTIQUE (thread by Mary Jo with reviews by Bumbershoot for the Knight package)

BIRTHDAY: Free admission on your birthday intro + FAQ + gift card T&C (thread by perlster)

BIRTHDAY: Celebrating a birthday at Disneyland! (thread by Michelle & prices have probably changed)

FANTASMIC: Fantasmic Light Tower Trick (thread by S. S. Columbia)

JEDI TRAINING ACADEMY: Jedi Academy - Tips & Highlights (thread by Hound 109)

FILTERED WATER: Fill up your water bottles (thread by 3Minnies1Mickey)

PRESSED PENNIES: Pressed Pennies at Disneyland (site)

~** ºoº **~



*TRIVIA*

Best Secrets in Disneyland (thread by *EWooWDW*)

Disneyland Secrets (thread by LittleBoPeep)

Hidden DL Facts and Secrets (thread by Deb T.)

Hidden Mickeys of Disneyland (site)

How Cool!! Inside The Matterhorn (thread by iKristin)

My Disney Secrets Compilation (thread by Disney Mystic)

~** ºoº **~


*DISNEYLAND RESORT PICTURE THREADS*

Stopping to Smell the Roses...literally! (thread by iheartdisney)

Disneyland Entertainment (thread by Mary Jo)

Photos from Remember ... Dreams Come True (thread by KMH1)

Photos of Remember ... from DCA (thread by KHM1)

Disney Electrical Parade @ DCA (thread by KHM1)

ºoº Disneyland Castle ~ Pictures (thread by Mary Jo)

Disneyland Picture of the Day #2 (thread by Robert TG)

Post your favorite nightime and fireworks photos (thread by Judy from Boise)

~** ºoº **~ ~** ºoº **~ ~** ºoº **~ ~** ºoº **~


ATTENTION TRAVEL AGENT MEMBERS: We are glad to welcome you into our group and we would like to remind all of you that announcing yourself as a Travel Agent in your posts here is not allowed whether it's a stand-alone post, a comment on another post, or in an "advertisement" about why folks should use a TA with your agency showing up under your name.

Just so everyone is aware, The DIS, DIS Unplugged, and Dreams Unlimited Travel are all part of the same company and are the owners of these forums. Therefore, when our forum members ask Disney vacation planning questions, it is considered advertising when you post that you're a travel agent and would be happy to help them – unless, of course, you're a Dreams Unlimited Travel Agent.

We also kindly ask that you do not share posts to this forum from other groups that are either a travel agency or that are run by a travel agency. Thank you!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

*ºoº DISNEYLAND RESORT & GOOD NEIGHBOR HOTEL INFORMATION & DISER REVIEWS ºoº*







~** ºoº **~

*INFORMATION ABOUT DISNEYLAND AND GOOD NEIGHBOR HOTELS ON THE DIS - SCROLL DOWN FOR PODCAST SEGMENTS AND BLOGS*

Click here for link

~* ºoº *~

*DISER REVIEWS AND PICTURES OF DISNEYLAND RESORT AND GOOD NEIGHBOR HOTELS*


Post Photos of Hotels Here...DLH, HoJo, BWPPI, DI&S, CCI...etc. (thread by LoveThatMouse! with lots of input from our DISers)

Pictures of all 3 Disneyland Hotel Concierge Lounges (thread by pycees312)

~** ºoº **~



*GRAND CALIFORNIAN HOTEL*

Grand Californian Hotel Info on the DIS with pictures

ºoº Grand Californian Superthread ºoº (thread by DmaxHawk - lots of information)

ºoº Grand Californian Hotel Info - with Pictures (thread by Mary Jo)

Aerial view of the Grand Californian Hotel. Click on picture for labels to appear.

~* ºoº *~


*DISNEYLAND HOTEL*

Disneyland Hotel Info on the DIS with pictures

Disneyland Hotel - With Pictures (thread by Mary Jo)

Aerial View of Disneyland Hotel (Click on picture to see labels) 

~* ºoº *~


*PARADISE PIER HOTEL*

Paradise Pier Hotel Info on the DIS with pictures

ºoº Paradise Pier Hotel Info - with Pictures (thread by Mary Jo)

~** ºoº **~


*GOOD NEIGHBOR HOTELS*

Hotel Information on the DIS


Best Western Raffles Inn & Suites (thread by Mary Jo)

Camelot Inn & Suites - Moderate 

Carousel Inn Review - Moderate (thready by chrisnjilly)

Embassy Suites Anaheim South Review W/Pics - Suite (thread by PinkBudgie)

Howard Johnson Hotel w/Pictures - Moderate (thread by Mary Jo)

Ramada Inn Maingate with Pictures - Economy (thread by Mary Jo)

Residence Inn-Maingate (Clementine) -Suite (thread by Mary Jo

Residence Inn-Resort Area (Harbor Blvd) - Suite (thread by Mary Jo)

Sheraton Anaheim - Superior

~** ºoº **~


*CAMPING NEAR THE DISNEYLAND RESORT*

Camping At Disneyland?? (thread by TWEEDLEDEE2)

~** ºoº **~ ~** ºoº **~ ~** ºoº **~ ~** ºoº **~


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

*** MAPS AND AERIAL SHOTS OF THE DISNEYLAND RESORT, LOS ANGELES, ETC. ** *

*MAPS*

Interactive Disneyland Resort Map

Disneyland Park PDF map

California Adventure PDF map

Downtown Disney PDF map


Anaheim Resort Walking Map

Map of Los Angeles & Orange County with Disneyland Resort & DCL (West Coast Cruise)

Where is a ??? around DLR - HUGE .jpeg map (thread by perlster with huge map)


~** ºoº **~

*TRANSPORTATION INFO*

Getting from LAX Airport to the Disneyland Resort *Note that Super Shuttle and the Disneyland Resort Express are no longer in service to the Disneyland Resort/nearby airports.*

Airport Proximity to DLR and Ground Transportation Information (by 3TinksAndAnEeyore)

~** ºoº **~


*AERIAL VIEWS*


Aerial of the Disneyland Resort (huge)

Aerial of Disneyland Resort & Nearby Good Neighbor Hotels within Walking Distance 

Aerial View of Disneyland Resort with Labels 

Aerial of Anaheim, Including DLR and Anaheim Stadium

Shot of Downtown Disney from Terraserver.com - You Can get wider shots & closeups of the DLR 

Aerial View of Disneyland Hotel (Click on picture to see labels) 

Aerial View of Grand Californian Hotel (Click on picture to see labels)








~** ºoº **~ ~** ºoº **~ ~** ºoº **~ ~** ºoº **~


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

The Disneyland Resort uses the following:

*Vacation Planning Office*
1-714/300-7520 (for guests staying at the Disneyland Resort Hotels)
Or email them at vacationplanning@disneyonline.com 


*Dining Reservations*
1-714/781-3463 (DINE)

You can also book your dining reservations online: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/di...servationsOnlineBeginningOctober3000124-09-13

*** Rainforest Cafe 1-714/772-0413

Read more information here.


*Ticket Reservations*
Ticket Sales for Fantasmic Dessert Seating, Electrical Parade Premium Seating, and Tours
1-714/781-4400

*Tours*
Ticket Sales for various tours at Disneyland and California Adventure
1-714/781-8678

*General Number for various services*
1-714/781-7526  (defaults to Vacation Planning)


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

*FASTPASS ATTRACTIONS*

Disney's FASTPASS service is easy to use AND cuts the wait time on the most popular attractions. And since it's included in the Guest's Theme Park admission - all they need is their ticket! Here's how it works: 


The Guest inserts their park entrance ticket into the Disney's FASTPASS station at a participating attraction. 

The Guest will receive a FASTPASS Return Time - then they can go play in the park instead of waiting in line! 

The Guest zips back to the FASTPASS return lane during their Return Time and hops on the attraction with little or no wait. To find out when the Guest can get their next FASTPASS ticket, they simply look on the one they currently hold. 


Disneyland Park

* Autopia 
* Big Thunder Mountain Railroad 
* Indiana Jones Adventure 
* Roger Rabbit's Car Toon Spin 
* Space Mountain
* Splash Mountain 
* Star Tours


Seasonal (September-early January)

* Haunted Mansion 


Disney's California Adventure Park

* California Screamin'
* Goofy's Sky School 
* Grizzly River Run 
* Radiator Springs Racers
* Soarin' Over California
* Tower of Terror


** Note on Machine Network: Fastpasses will have a return time. You cannot use it before the return time, but you can use it anytime after the return time posted on the ticket. You cannot get a fastpass for another attraction until either 1) the return time posted on the ticket, or 2) 2 hours after you get your first ticket, if the return time is longer than a 2-hour span. For instance, if you get a fastpass for Indiana Jones at 11:00am, and the return time is 12:05-1:05, then you cannot get another fastpass until after 12:05. However, if the return time is 3:05-4:05, then you can get another fastpass for the same or another attraction at 1:00pm, since that is 2 hours after the pass you got.


Splash Mountain is usually the most popular fastpass on hot days - I recommend you get this one first. I think most people get Indiana Jones first, but since Space Mountain reopens on 15 July, that may be another one that goes quickly. When these fastpasses are so popular, you may pick one up at noon, and have a return time of 9pm or so. Each attraction has a limited number of fastpasses to give out. Once the machines have reached their limit, there will be no more given out that day.


Network Exceptions:  

Disneyland and California Adventure are not networked together, so you can get a Fastpass at an attraction at both of these parks at the same time.

Disneyland's Roger Rabbit is not in the network, so you can get a fastpass for this attraction without having to wait for the elapsed time.


** ~ ºoº ~ **


Tips for getting the most out of your Fastpass... by HydroGuy



*SINGLE RIDER ATTRACTIONS*

Disneyland Park

* Indiana Jones Adventure
* Matterhorn
* Splash Mountain

Disney's California Adventure Park

* California Screamin'
* Goofy's Sky School 
* Grizzly River Run 
* Radiator Springs Racers
* Soarin' Over California


----------

